# What's the best yet least expensive way to brand your equipment?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have no clue how but I need to start branding. My inventory is running away from me!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Thick wire and a blow torch is cheap, but harder to use and less pretty.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Charlie B said:


> I have no clue how but I need to start branding.


Why so?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Your boxes or your little bees are running away?


----------



## Joebee (Nov 28, 2011)

Now thats *migratory equipment!*


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Depending on how much equipment you have to brand, invest in a good propane brander. You'll thank yourself a million times. They are a lifetime investment.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Pick up an antique cattle brand at a flea market. It doesn't have to be anything special, just something identifiable. It will cost you about 20-25 bucks.

I have one that is the initials SB, that is what I brand boxes with.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And how do you heat it bluegrass?


----------



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

I would guess that Bluegrass heats his brand in a fire. It is a cattle brand.

He is on the right track for cheap and easy. Bend some pieces of steel into a desired shape (Create your own brand), heat it in a bed of coals and brand the equipment. Easy and the cheapest thing possible. Scrap steel is everywhere. Bending it takes only a vise and a ballpeen hammer. 

The brand can be attached to stem/handle/shaft in many ways including some good ol screws or pipe clamps. Having it welded would be best though.

I like his idea of getting a brand already made though.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Charlie,

Is your inventory going to pollinate the almonds?

Gypsi


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maddox65804 said:


> I would guess that Bluegrass heats his brand in a fire.


In Danbury, CT? I bet there are laws against open burning in Danbury, CT. It ain't open country like MO. There could be a county or two in MO as big as all of CT. But, you could be right. I wonder where bluegrass found an antique cattle brand in CT?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Do they allow charcoal grills in CT?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ya got me there Gypsi. Such a lack of imagination on my part.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I cannot imagine living in the crowded North East, but in a crowded apartment complex, on a tiny patio, we had a hibachi!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"My inventory is running away from me!"

You are going to need a very high end laser setup with precise control of the power level in order to brand each bee without harming them.
Let me know how it works out.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we have always used a propane brand but they are pricey now. a number of years ago we started writing the year on the frames with a magic marker so we know which to cull out first. any writing on the inside of the super lasts well also. only costs a dollar and lasts the life of the equip.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Make your own brand by using a socket, (1/2 inch drive) and a large socket, say 7/8 or 1 inch socket. You can make several letters by grinding out a portion of the socket. For instance, a "C" is made by just grinding out a small portion of the socket. You don't need anything to make an "O". To make a "D" heat the socket a little and smash one side with a hammer.To make a "U" grind out a small section, then heat the socket and smash two sides together. Get the idea? A propane torch will heat the socket. Attach an eight inch extension to the socket to hold it. Unless you do a lot, the extension will not get hot. For large production, invest in a propane or electric, branding iron, with the name or ititials you want.

You can also have someone make you a shipping stencil, and use spray paint over the stencil.

I am like beeware10. I mark most of my equip with a majic marker. They last forever on the inside. cchoganjr


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> yet least expensive way to


Who was it on this board who called me cheap? You could give me a better price on those covers you are going to sell me and I can let you use my brander. It will fit ten letters so you could brand your hives "CHARLIE", "DUFFUS" OR "ANOTHER CHEAP SKATE". Oh sorry, I don't have two "effs".


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> And how do you heat it bluegrass?





sqkcrk said:


> In Danbury, CT? I bet there are laws against open burning in Danbury, CT. It ain't open country like MO. There could be a county or two in MO as big as all of CT. But, you could be right. I wonder where bluegrass found an antique cattle brand in CT?


My original brand I got in KY, but I have found several here in CT at flea Markets. I live in the 5th richest county in the country, no shortage of any type of antique around here. 

I heat it with a propane weed burner. I have also used the burner for a Turkey deep fryer, but the weed burner is faster.

Another thought would be a steak branding kit, they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

odfrank...coming down a little hard aren't we. Ha Ha. cchoganjr


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Each of us needs to determine for our own selves when least expensive trump quality, durability and practicality. It may have something to do w/ how many times you want to use your brand on how many boxes.

The best yet least expensive one for me is the one I bought from Mann Lake.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Here in Florida we are suppose to mark all our equipment with our special number.
Makes it hard to make a custom cheap brand.
Those fancy store bought brands like odfrank has sure are expensive!
P


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> odfrank...coming down a little hard aren't we. Ha Ha. cchoganjr


Charlie jabs me every chance he gets. I got to work hard to make up.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Wow, what a wide range of answers.  I guess I should be nicer to Jolly Ollie so he'll let me use his brander. 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

For my wood duck nest boxes I just welded up some 2" flat stock on a 20" piece of 1/2" square tubing and then heated that with a torch until red hot. Of course my little brand is easy to make. Of course you can always do the "human branding" way that people get branded these days (and actually pay good money to have done) and just heat up a piece of flat stock and then pick it up with a pair of vice grips and brand what ever initials you want.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

www.BeeHiveBranding.com


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mbeck said:


> Here in Florida we are suppose to mark all our equipment with our special number.
> Makes it hard to make a custom cheap brand.
> Those fancy store bought brands like odfrank has sure are expensive!
> P


All of Tom Charnocks' stuff was stenciled. Not good enuf for FL Dept of Ag?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I suppose that is how I'll start marking.
Stencil and black spray paint?
Who is Tom Charnock?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If your brand has to be specific letters or numbers you can have the brand it's self made at a machine shop on a CNC lathe. 
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/branding.html

Keep in mind that letter or number specific branded equipment has little re-sale value if you should ever decide to sell hives.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mbeck said:


> Yes I suppose that is how I'll start marking.
> Stencil and black spray paint?
> Who is Tom Charnock?


Used toi be one of the biggest beekeepers on the East Coast. Then Uncle Sam had him stay at one of his facilities for a few years. Some of his equiopment is still kicking around NY from way back in 1988 when he abandoned it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bluegrass said:


> Keep in mind that letter or number specific branded equipment has little re-sale value if you should ever decide to sell hives.


That may be your experience, but I haven't noticed it to be so. What's the point of branding in a nonspecific manner? Whatever you brand will be unique to you, even if it is a simple flower design.

Which I guess goers back to my question asking the OPer "Why?" and "How much equipment do you have?" I'll have to look back to see if I got an answer.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The reason I mark my stuff is so it is identifiable in case of theft. So a stencil isn't going to do it for me. If I brand and than sell equipment I have effectively counter acted the purpose of the brand.

That being said I did sell off all of my branded equipment last year... My new stuff I am branding on the right side instead of the front.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know a guy who brands on the inside of one panel too.

When you bought that branded equipment did you pay the going rate or get a discount because of the brands?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

How much per brand can I charge CheapSkate Charlie for this? Maybe a 25% discount on the covers he is selling me? His Christmas present is these two 14" long JollyOllie's Special Sloped Handle cleats. And he now owes me a ML topbar.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

What ever he will give you for them
There is not much market demand for cleats branded " C. Blevins".


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mbeck said:


> What ever he will give you for them
> There is not much market demand for cleats branded " C. Blevins".


The cleats are his Christmas present, it is the thousand frames he wants to brand that I want to make the big money on.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have to say I'm impressed. I'm going to start bringing boxes over, we can talk about the discount later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shastina Millwork (Jun 21, 2007)

We offer free branding but have a ONE TIME $20/character setup fee.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Can anyone bring their equipment by or is that just on woodenware you produce?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I will do local hobbiest quantities for a taco lunch.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

odfrank...Do you consider Kentucky as local? I can bring bring tacos. cchoganjr


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Does Park City have good taquerias?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

If youre going to Ky, you might as well bring your iron to Florida!

We have a large migrant mexican population and some great Mexican Food.

I spent years as a professional Chef and it was seldom that I didn't have Mexicans in the Kitchen.

I make a great Mole, killer Carne Asada and some excellent tamales if I must say so myself!
A well fed staff is a happy hardworking stafff!

Freezer is full of deer, hog and Gator! We can even go grab a goat if your hardcore in you love of all thing tortilla!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mbeck;745919Freezer is full of deer said:


> I'd love a few gator tacos but since you are going into competition with me in my custom branding business, I will go no further than Kentucky. You can have all the branding jobs from Kentucky to Florida and up to Maine.
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263468-Would-you-rent-a-branding-iron


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

No taquerias , I guess that lets me out. Even our tacos are frozen and made in Japan. Maybe I could trade you one cottonwood square hive with OF branded with a socket. cchoganjr


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

odfrank said:


> Does Park City have good taquerias?


Probably not, but they are near some nice Corvettes.

Forget the Tacos; you can get them in CA. Come to CT and I will get you the best Knish you ever tasted served with the largest Hot Pastrami sandwich you ever saw.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That thread has gotten of to a rough start.
I'm learning this branding business is tough!

I should have just asked if anyone would buy me a brand if I let them use it for a couple weeks?

That's what I meant.
You can still stop for Gator!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No, but I'll let you borrow mine. But you will have to supply your own tank of fuel. And I don't know why you would want SQKCRK on the sides of your boxes.

Maybe FL Dept of Ag has them for the lending?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

For those of us that live out in the sticks and want a simple brand like the ones used on cattle, we can go to the High School and talk to the metal shop, agri. studies or FFA instructors and have a brand made by a student for the cost of the metal. Jim


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mbeck..I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if we have helped Charlie B (originator of this thread), very much in his quest for the best way to mark equipment. cchoganjr


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you that's very kind! How far south does that creek run?

When I registered with the state there is a section to write in your grandfathered brand. 
I tried to grandfather my last name. It was ignored and I got a multi digit number like everyone else!

I'll figure it out maybe just a stencil I can always brand over it. UGH!

All this stems from my OCD.
I have a couple covers that don't match and it drives me crazy.
Imagine the stress if I had stenciled and branded boxes!!
Nothing would match


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Can you afford one of these?

http://www.brandnew.net/estore/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=3&cat=Custom+Irons


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I wonder if we have helped Charlie B (originator of this thread), very much in his quest for the best way to mark equipment. cchoganjr


Thanks for thinking of me Cleo. Odfrank has come to the rescue and offered to brand all my boxes for a couple of Taco's. I wonder where the San Mateo Taco Bell is? Oh wait, he'll know.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000981/9837/NonElectric-Branding-Iron-46-LettersNumbers.aspx

check out the link above. $49. you can go up to 12 letters and numbers and the price is the same.
$25. torch from HD or Lowes to heat it and go to town.

Mine works great!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How about a good old fashioned wood burning tool? Cheap, portable, electric, unlimited letters.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking I could use the name " Squawking Cricket apiaries" then I could use your brand!

Hehe!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on up. If not all the way, meet me in SC. Bring your equipment. I'll bring the brander. "Squaking Crow Apiaries" is already taken, as well as the domain name. I can't imagine how big your crickets must be, that they squak.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I got a cheap branding iron from the local Boy Scout Store that has the BSA logo on it. I think it was about $25. The kids use them to brand their boots and stuff. Cleo, as far as tacos go you wont have to travel very far in Ky to find some.Parts of my old neighborhood have billboards that are only in spanish. Up around Louisville/Shepherdsville/Shelbyville and pretty much everywhere else there is a mexican on every corner and a mexican restraunt everywhere that theres not a chinese buffet(and the mexicans even cook at the chinese buffet)


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I don't see much point in branding a hive with anything other than an easily traceable drivers license number or state registered bee brand. Your name or similar would only help you if you share an extracting room or apiaries. If I steal your hives and take them to California for pollination, who will know what the hell "Squatting Creek Apiary " is?
Any policeman can trace a driver's license number. Has anyone gotten a California apiary number recently? Is the Dept of Ag still issuing them? I wonder if anyone would be smart enough to trace them out of state?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Nobody in California has to know what Squatting Creek Apiary is. The point isn't for recovering stolen hives, it is to deter theft to begin with. 

A thief isn't going to steal hives and take them to California, Thieves want a quick return, they are going to steal the hives and try to sell them, if all the equipment has a big ugly brand on them it makes it much harder to sell. They are going to have to explain the brand whether it is a random design or a name. They would be more likely to go for unbranded hives.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Any policeman can trace a driver's license number. Has anyone gotten a California apiary number recently? Is the Dept of Ag still issuing them? I wonder if anyone would be smart enough to trace them out of state?


I wouldn't count on them being smart enough to trace them out of state (at least most Texas cops) I would use a 2 letter state designation, and either drivers license or apiary number.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Yesterday I branded my little pile of equipment that I've got put together. It's an iron brand that I had made, nothing fancy, hand formed lettering. The iron is 5 letters and a touch over 5" long. The tallest letters are 1" with the shortest ones being ~7/8" tall. The letters are hand formed from 3/4"x1/8" flat bar stock.

We have an old (illegal to manufacture/install now) 7-brick open flame gas heater about 8' from the side door here at the office....real heat producer. I took three bricks out and it's a perfect place to lay a flat iron to heat up. This worked very good.

Ed


----------

